# I've seen it all now!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What next?









And there was a reserve!









breitling pencils!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mental


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn , I'll cancel the RLT pencils in the morning then.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah, scoff all you want. What the listing DIDN'T tell you is that this pencil will write at a depth of 1000 meters!


----------

